# Yellow HM x Platinum HMPK



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to know what would my color range be if I crossed a Yellow HM to a Platinum HMPK?

I realize that because one does not know the exact background of bettas there is always other colors than can pop up and that the HM tail is more dominant than the HMPK as well but just would like to know what possible colors they would produce?

:-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I beleive you'd get yellow with maybe a few platinums, HM's with short fins


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe some platinums and soft yellows - yellow is recessive, so may not have as much of those. But it sounds pretty!


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Going to try this cross in the new year when we are back from holidays.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Long, short and in between HM fins.

Color:
Yellow = combodian x red - possible genes involved are; blond, non red, red, cambodian
Platinum = metallic opaque white = steel blue background - possible genes involved are; cambodian, steel/royal blue, non red, blond . . . . . plus what ever hidden background.

Possible outcome; cambodian (probably with irids), yellow (probably multi), cellophane - grizzle, white (probably multi or rather grizzled), Irid (multi - red usually fills the fins). Some may be metallic.. . . plus hidden colors such as copper (metallic). 

Yellow and white are recessive. You might get something totally different.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed info very much appreciated if I do this breeding will let you all know the outcome.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a correction to make. The male is a HM chocolate whom had the yellow tail so its not a solid yellow male. Would the outcomes the the same or different?

HM Chocolate x Opaque HMPK


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Could we see pictures?


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes I can attach pics, the male whom I would like to breed her with is on my avatar, he has changed a bit since this pic. He is a veil tail but its the color that I so love the white. He just is not interested in her or building a nest, have tried him several times.

So attached is the chocolate and the opaque


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Just an update on this pair. I lost the female yesterday, guess that is the circle of life....:-(


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your female. . . and the late reply. 

chocolate simply means that he has black pigment on him. Usually black only "marks" scale edges so you would get what I call "dirty" yellow - including chocolate.


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

wow nice pair. I'm wondering how the fry's gonna come out now.


----------

